# Rain Gear



## smb985 (4 mo ago)

Wanting opinions/suggestions for rain coats/suits. Read a lot about Frogg Toggs. Have some older PVC type ones and they are too hot. Do not want ot spend a lot but need something in the rain.


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum!

I usually use an old, rubberized, GI rain jacket with hood (the pants are so uncomfortably hot that I would rather get wet), although I have spent many rain storms under the old (rubberized) USGI rain ponchos... (the nylon ones leak).... however, I haven't tried any new anti-rain products in the last 20 years; so; perhaps there is now something that will work as well with a lighter weight..
Tried goretex rain gear, back in the 90's but it didn't seem to breathe much better than the waterproof (rubberized) gear.

Mostly I now retire into the tent or under a canopy during significant rainstorms, rain is, usually, such a minor concern for me, here in the desert south west, that I really don't think about it much.

Enjoy!


----------



## joewell2007 (1 mo ago)

I have to wear a mask while camping in order to protect my health. I'm currently wanting to purchase a premium ranboo mask. Can you recommend me a reputable one?


----------

